# Database Boomed Out



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

For some reason the data base had several open tables where a user had not closed properly. I'm guessing there was computer/server shutdown or a break in the lines, anyway it has been repaired.

PS: Don't worry we didn't lose anything.









Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Vern!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Vern, fast job to find and fix.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Vern for getting us back up and running!
I thought I was going to have to check into the Betty Ford Center.









Bob


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

You have no idea how bad the pain was waiting.








Horrible withdrawls, the agony.









Thanks for having thing back up and running for us addicts.























Vern, your very much appreciated here.
Great job on the fast fix.

Mike


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

FridayYet? said:


> You have no idea how bad the pain was waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Withdraw Symtons"







If you could have seen my in box this morning is was more like "Outbackers DT's"
















Vern


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

vern38 said:


> For some reason the data base had several open tables where a user had not closed properly. I'm guessing there was computer/server shutdown or a break in the lines, anyway it has been repaired.
> 
> PS: Don't worry we didn't lose anything.
> 
> ...


I'm always signed in but close when I'm finished. However, I had several brief power outages whereby I hadn't closed, the power went off.







I certainly hope I didn't cause this!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Probably not you Nonny. As users we just login and do our thing and let the programs control things like opening and closing database tables. About the only thing we could do is stumble across a program glitch that causes a probelm.

Don't Worry...Be Happy...Outbackers is BACK!!!!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Kenstand said:


> Probably not you Nonny. As users we just login and do our thing and let the programs control things like opening and closing database tables. About the only thing we could do is stumble across a program glitch that causes a probelm.
> 
> Don't Worry...Be Happy...Outbackers is BACK!!!!
> [snapback]127932[/snapback]​


Ken is right, don't worry about it. There is really no telling what happened.







Just be glad we didn't loose the database, that would have been a pain to upload the backup and restore from a remote location.









Vern


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thank you Vern









Life can go on now








Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Vern
Sure glad it wasn't worst and we didn't lose the Data Base

Don


----------

